# Can anyone help with a decent Keto diet?



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I can live without carbs, not a problem.

Normally when im being strict i leave out carbs anyway, maybe the odd banana and sweet potato but thats all.

I have never fully gave Keto my full attention and im at my best when i have something to follow and stick to instead of just making it up as i go along!

Im sure there is plenty of posts on here about Keto but is anyone has any tips, Dos & Donts and generally any info i should know id be gratefully thankful.

Everything else is good, good cardio generally a good focus, altho i should stop the wine but if i have something to follow strictly then drinking wont be an issue!

Awaits the bags of knowlegde from the experts


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Read through this: http://gymblog.co.uk/diet-and-nutrition/dave-palumbo-diet-bodybuilding-keto-diet/

It's what I'm doing, it works.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

check out my old keto log...

basically

x3 eggs scrambled, 50g cheese

150g chicken, 30g almonds, 1tblspn evoo

tin tuna, 2 tblspn full fat mayo, broccoli

150g chicken, cottage cheese or normal cheese or couple tblspn EVOO spooned into mouth...

tin tuna, 2tblspn mayo, broccili...

whey shake, tblspn EVOO, almonds

if you feel grumpy/moody/emotional you need fats.. have a couple tablespoons of EVOO straight into ur mouth... its an instant fix! Tuna and mayo is your friend... try and get lots of green leafy veg (broccoli & spinach) I didnt do this for a while and passing stools didnt happen... so when it came around after having carbs lets say it was like giving birth to a few melons! lol

If you are stalling... have a carb up... this always worked for me and after saw a week of no weightloss... id have a few carb meals and the next day BAM -2 or 3 lbs!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> check out my old keto log...
> 
> basically
> 
> ...


I was hoping to see your face 

How often would u have your carb days? I get a lot of avocado so kyat happy I can still eat that

And doesn't it matter how much fats I'm getting? I don't eat loads anyway so shouldn't be a problem x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Initially do not carb up untill day 14... this is very important to get your body fully into ketosis and then efficiently using fat as the enrgy source and using your fat stores.... then soem time actually buring the fat stores... after the first two weeks you can then decide.. once a week one meal, or once a week cheat day...

Yes the fats matter, you need to have at least 60-70% of cals comming from fats, if you were to simply do low/zero carb with protien and low fats you would really struggle.. you NEED the fats for the energy and for your body to recognise the high fat intake as the fuel source..


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

how long did u follow this diet mate and what where the results lxm


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Initially do not carb up untill day 14... this is very important to get your body fully into ketosis and then efficiently using fat as the enrgy source and using your fat stores.... then soem time actually buring the fat stores... after the first two weeks you can then decide.. once a week one meal, or once a week cheat day...
> 
> Yes the fats matter, you need to have at least 60-70% of cals comming from fats, if you were to simply do low/zero carb with protien and low fats you would really struggle.. you NEED the fats for the energy and for your body to recognise the high fat intake as the fuel source..


 Thank u darlin so lots of evoo and nut and butter! How much evoo in

Average should I am for? Do u still have whatsapp? Be good to have a chat! I miss our gossip


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I do still have it.

Depends on macros obviously! Work it out if you have time

Below maintenance -500, 5% carb 65% fat, 30% protein.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

misshayley said:


> I can live without carbs, not a problem.
> 
> Normally when im being strict i leave out carbs anyway, maybe the odd banana and sweet potato but thats all.
> 
> ...


i love winging a diet along my own judgement normally works for me but good luck


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> i love winging a diet along my own judgement normally works for me but good luck


Yeh I know what u mean but it's always good to have a focus


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

ask @Kaywoodham about this i think she done the Keto diet for a lil while :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lxm has it spot on.

Although I will say it is tough so get yourself mentally prepared for it. It's not like missing a day of carbs here and there.

I loved massive platter of Italian meats and hams mmmm


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lxm has it spot on.
> 
> Although I will say it is tough so get yourself mentally prepared for it. It's not like missing a day of carbs here and there.
> 
> I loved massive platter of Italian meats and hams mmmm


I hardly eat carbs anyway so it's not a massive issue Just fruits really!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lxm has it spot on.
> 
> Although I will say it is tough so get yourself mentally prepared for it. It's not like missing a day of carbs here and there.
> 
> I loved massive platter of Italian meats and hams mmmm


Also If you have anything extra to add I'd be grateful to hear it


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Dam this was yummy!

Green beans, zucinni , mushrooms

, red onion , chicken stirfry on a bed of spinach and avocado! Plenty of garlic chilli and evoo!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

looks fab but watch the red onion! a few carbs in there that could throw you off! Just bought whatsapp... £0.69p .. u better re-add me girl! lol


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> check out my old keto log...
> 
> basically
> 
> ...


I like the sound of this. Im going to give it a go.

I have a few questions

1. Can you swap the Chicken and Tuna for other meat / fish if you fancy a change ? I love Turkey nom nom nom.

2. What the hell is EVVO ?

3. Do you have no milk and sugar while doing this ?

4. How long to do it for ? Or doesnt that matter.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

theshrew said:


> I like the sound of this. Im going to give it a go.
> 
> I have a few questions
> 
> ...


Evoo extra virgin olive oil

Yeah any meat is fine def turkey


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Cheers for that.

Yak I hate that stuff oh well no pain no gain. Think of England and down the hatch it is


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

If u like bacon and eggs get that down u in the mornings. I use to have a good 4 friend eggs and a packet of bacon fried in butter for breakfast. Mmmmm


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> If u like bacon and eggs get that down u in the mornings. I use to have a good 4 friend eggs and a packet of bacon fried in butter for breakfast. Mmmmm


X2

With a load of cheese melted over the top


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Is keto fine for preserving muscle?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> If u like bacon and eggs get that down u in the mornings. I use to have a good 4 friend eggs and a packet of bacon fried in butter for breakfast. Mmmmm


Do you have any ideas what keto meal I can cook on Friday evening ! I'm Cooking for a special person so I want it to b special he trains as well abs we both in keto ATM


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Umm steak eggs spinach?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Also is it important to watch calories ? or is it more important to hit c/f/p?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Also is it important to watch calories ? or is it more important to hit c/f/p?


Umm I'm not sure on that one ask Lewis. I didn't do it to lose weight see i done it to see if my stomach was a lot better without carbs so I ate quite a lot and didn't calorie count


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Is keto fine for preserving muscle?


If you do the cyclical version of this diet (CKD), then yes.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd wouldn't eat avocado or onions either tbh. Make sure every meal you eat has at least a 60/40 fat-protein split too the body will use fat as it's preferred energy, but only if the fats are high enough.

On a keto I've always found it easy to eat simple, that way it's easy to count your macros and you know there's no hidden carbs if you stick to just protein/fats.

My diet consisted of these foods only

cheese

chicken/turkey

beef mince/steak

salmon/tuna

evoo

mayo

eggs

chorizo

Can make really nice meals with these and it's nice and simple to keep track off carbs!!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I've posted plenty of keto diets up on the forum from when I used it last year if you want to search some of my threads. Also got some recpies on here too


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> I'd wouldn't eat avocado or onions either tbh. Make sure every meal you eat has at least a 60/40 fat-protein split too the body will use fat as it's preferred energy, but only if the fats are high enough.
> 
> On a keto I've always found it easy to eat simple, that way it's easy to count your macros and you know there's no hidden carbs if you stick to just protein/fats.
> 
> ...


What about greens?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry. Eat as much as you like, it's fibre after all.

Stick to really dark greens like broccoli, kale, spinach ect.... also physillium husks are great to add if you need for fibre


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Sorry. Eat as much as you like, it's fibre after all.
> 
> Stick to really dark greens like broccoli, kale, spinach ect.... also physillium husks are great to add if you need for fibre


Yeah I've been eating a lot of darks


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> I've posted plenty of keto diets up on the forum from when I used it last year if you want to search some of my threads. Also got some recpies on here too


I will have a search for them cheers.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> I've posted plenty of keto diets up on the forum from when I used it last year if you want to search some of my threads. Also got some recpies on here too


I'm cooking on Friday for a special guy  and I need to cook a full keto meal! He trains as well and currently in keto , could really do with some help with ideas!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's some I've done in the recipe section

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/low-carb-recipes/136908-omg-caribbean-keto-curry.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/low-carb-recipes/136448-keto-pancakes-choc-cream.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/low-carb-recipes/136743-just-made-some-choc-mint-ice-cream.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/low-carb-recipes/137154-peanut-butter-chicken-nom-nom.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/low-carb-recipes/136563-keto-choc-brownie.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/low-carb-recipes/130150-low-carb-fat-choc-cheese-cake.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/low-carb-recipes/136768-my-pizza-recipe-ketto-low-carb.html


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks - some of those sound real nice .

This might seem a silly question but how do you measure your fats ?

Obv with cheese or something you can buy knowing the weight but when it comes to for eg olive oil how do you work out the grams for that ?

I need to aim for 60% fat 40% protien looking at your past posts. Do the calories also come into play ?

Is there any fats i should try to avoid ? I normally try to keep low fat food so this goes against everything ive done before. Im a bit worried about being a walking heart attack.

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Well 15ml is 15g so it's a simple as that.

The 60/40 split goes on calories not grams. So the easiest way to do it is keep you fat/protein ratio the same in each meal, this gives a 60/40% split as there is 9 calories to every gram of fat and 4 calories to every gram of protein.

Also it doesn't matter what fats you eat, fats are fats. They will al be used for energy

Hope this helps


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Well 15ml is 15g so it's a simple as that.
> 
> The 60/40 split goes on calories not grams. So the easiest way to do it is keep you fat/protein ratio the same in each meal, this gives a 60/40% split as there is 9 calories to every gram of fat and 4 calories to every gram of protein.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's a lot of help thanks very much.

I can see this is going to take some planning at first.

I had guess at lunch and just worked it out what I had.

3 x large eggs

87.5g Cheese

2x sachets of Mayo ( not included in the cal as not got a clue what the figures are )

According to MFP this works out to

44.90g F

40.70g P

1.20 C

579.80 Cal

So I'm slighty over on Fats presume that's the better side to be.

That look like in on the right track since it was a guess


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Them macros are fine, but the sachets of mayo will add another 15g of fat at a guess. But like you say, it's better to have more fats than protein.

Also on the first few days of keto it's better too lower the protein and upp the fats to edge you body to using fats for energy, rather than the protein!

A nice simple few snacks are

boiled egg/mayo

tuna/cheese/mayo

omelette/cheese

Tuna cheese melt

chicken/chorizo cheese melt

Home made mince burgers/cheese

gammon/eggs

And so on...............always best to keep it simple like that imo.


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Cheers you have been a great help. I get a rough idea of what I'm supposed to be doing now.

Will have a think about how to plan some other meals.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm going to be doing keto come summer, gaining weight is the hard part for me. Even eating 5000cal a day!


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Jammy sod i only have to look at a chip and i put a load on.

Ive stalled big time at the moment which is why i want to try this out. Just to see if it kick starts me again.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Them macros are fine, but the sachets of mayo will add another 15g of fat at a guess. But like you say, it's better to have more fats than protein.
> 
> Also on the first few days of keto it's better too lower the protein and upp the fats to edge you body to using fats for energy, rather than the protein!
> 
> ...


Can u recommend a good desert? I'm

Cooking a meal tomorrow night for Someone special and he trains as well and we both in full keto ATM x


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Check the links I've posted up!

Few in there


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Should I be counting calories?


----------



## BrownMancunian (Nov 23, 2012)

A couple of years back I bought 'Lipotrim' shakes from a pharmacy, Lipotrim is another fluid only ketogenic diet. I was training very little or nothing at all then as I was purely just trying to lose weight. The shakes helped me fill in gaps where I didn't know what to eat etc to keep me in ketosis. After long periods of time when you're sick of eating the same things etc again the different flavour shakes were handy as well as Ketostix to regular check whether I was in ketosis and to check ketone levels in my urine


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Should I be counting calories?


Well you still need to be in a deficit to loose fat, so yeah.

Once your weight stalls just adjust your cals slightly and go from there.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Breakdown of yesterday


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's a forum I used to use while on keto for food ideas, some brilliant stuff on here. It's 90% old woman and near all the members are Atkins worshipers....I used to wind them up something silly 

http://www.lowcarbsite.com/


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's a forum I used to use while on keto for food ideas, some brilliant stuff on here. It's 90% old woman and near all the members are Atkins worshipers....I used to wind them up something silly
> 
> http://www.lowcarbsite.com/


. Thank you babe il take a look x


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

You have lots of tuna in there lol.

Do you not like turkey/beef mince or chicken/salmon/steak/gammon???


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> You have lots of tuna in there lol.
> 
> Do you not like turkey/beef mince or chicken/salmon/steak/gammon???


Yeah I do! Today looks a lot better so il add that!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Today


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

for the calories just take maintenance - 500

protein at 1lb per lb of lean body mass rest of cals from fats

4 cal in g of pro and carb 9 cals in g of fat

thats it simple

if u stop loosing weight reduce fats


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> for the calories just take maintenance - 500
> 
> protein at 1lb per lb of lean body mass rest of cals from fats
> 
> ...


So if I find I'm not losing weight the to Lower my fats but been protein hight and carbs silly mega low?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good that.

Well you only need 1g of protein per 1bl of lean mass to preserve muscle on keto but don't go lower. The rest of cals should be from fat, the 60/40 split needs to be the minimum amount of calories from fat, but it can be more. The easiest way to keep that split is to have the fat/protein ratio the same like you're doing.

I've just had a similar breakfast (even though i'm not on keto lol) 7eggs, 3 bacon, chorizo, onion/peppers/mushrooms with a pint of ff milk. Nom nom


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm just working on a keto diet plan right now. I'm looking for a cut but I'm already sitting on 4000calories...Thatss more than i have ever had lol.

Do you need to worry about calories or just watch the 60/40?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

misshayley said:


> So if I find I'm not losing weight the to Lower my fats but been protein hight and carbs silly mega low?


yes just reduce fats only if u stop loosing weight

no carbs - only carbs from vegetables - no milk, fruit etc use cream instead of milk


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

chopthebench said:


> I'm just working on a keto diet plan right now. I'm looking for a cut but I'm already sitting on 4000calories...Thatss more than i have ever had lol.
> 
> Do you need to worry about calories or just watch the 60/40?


You still need a deficit to loose weight, yes.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> You still need a deficit to loose weight, yes.


The only problem I'm having is deflecting whist still trying to hit my macros!


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Ive almost got a plan set up. Im sitting at just over 300g of protein a day. I want to reduce my calories by about another 400 but if i do this i dont want to go lower than 300g of protein but if i lower my fat intake then the 60/40 will be around 50/50.

What should i do?

Reason i dont want to lower my protein intake is because im on test e and anavar so would like to keep a high intake.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Being on test e and anavar will make no difference to how much protein you need as you're not building muscle. You only need 1g of protein per lb of mass, the rest comes from fat, nothing else.

That's how a ketogenic diet works, it's protein sparing. Meaning the protein goes towards muscle repair and the fat is used as energy


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Well today is Tuesday and I'm currently on day 9 and Just about managed to get my 60/40 split spot on and the last few days have been under 10gs carbs!

I can not wait for my carb up day! Which will be on Saturday which is on day 13 .. I have a pretty big event to go to Saturday and I want to drink,

So carb up day : does it matter what I eat? Cals etc


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Well there is a proper way to carb up, yes. But seeing as you're going out i'd just enjoy yourself and get back on it sunday/Monday.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Well there is a proper way to carb up, yes. But seeing as you're going out i'd just enjoy yourself and get back on it sunday/Monday.


Proper way to carb up? Can I explain?x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone has and my tips for my carb up day then please hit them this way!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I forget the exact amounts now without looking but you start the carb up like this

Day of the carb up you do a fullbody workout to deplete the body further, then start the carb up with a piece of fruit straight after the workout (banana) as this takes you out of keto.

You can then carb up for the rest of the day/night 12/24hours with meals of hi gi carbs (dextrose/white bread/white pasta/soreen/potato ect) keeping very low fat for the rest of the day and keep protein low/medium but the carbs must be high.

Don't worry about the carbs, they will be used as glycogen to fuel your next weeks workout!!

I was eating abound 500-600 in the night of carbs and switching to low gi carbs the next 12hours and it was great. Can't wait for summer for this!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> I forget the exact amounts now without looking but you start the carb up like this
> 
> Day of the carb up you do a fullbody workout to deplete the body further, then start the carb up with a piece of fruit straight after the workout (banana) as this takes you out of keto.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! I need a little sugar fix as well but will try and watch my fats!

Well it's day 10 and I weighed myself and have lost 1kg but on day 5 I weighed myself and I was +0.5kg ..so at least I know im on the right side!

I take it it's important to weight before and after my carb up day? I'm stopping on day 13 as have a festival to go to and it's going to get very messy!

Also haven't drank for 2 weeks since I haven't done that since I was back in England and I've been away for 9 months so pretty happy with that!

Also am I right in thinking on training days I need to up my food in take? If I'm burning off 600+ calories in a work out then some of that needs replacing?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone else have any more tips for my carb up day?!

I take it i need high carbs but low fat and mod protein ! .. anyone got any ideas of food? i can think of alot but if i want to keep the low fat then i need to think about it abit more clearly

Thanks


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Are you enjoying the diet so far ?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

theshrew said:


> Are you enjoying the diet so far ?


 I wouldnt say its enjoyable but im not hating it or struggling its more just getting into the routine ive been real good and last 5 days each day has been lower that 10g carb, i am looking forward to my carb up day and having fun at the weekend


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Im only on the 3rd day of my keto diet but i am getting some serious pains in my left side of the chest (around the heart area). I cant take deep breathes as it hurts alot.

This has only started happening when i started the keto diet... anyone else got this problem?


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

misshayley said:


> I wouldnt say its enjoyable but im not hating it or struggling its more just getting into the routine ive been real good and last 5 days each day has been lower that 10g carb, i am looking forward to my carb up day and having fun at the weekend


Sounds like your doing well  Keep up the good work.

I've decided against Keto for the moment, want to stick to what has worked in the past.

This week I've done well with the diet and upped the cardio. Going to keep like this until Xmas see what happens then think about Keto again if required.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

theshrew said:


> Sounds like your doing well  Keep up the good work.
> 
> I've decided against Keto for the moment, want to stick to what has worked in the past.
> 
> This week I've done well with the diet and upped the cardio. Going to keep like this until Xmas see what happens then think about Keto again if required.


Okay well keep in touch whatever works best for u ! Be good still to see how ur getting on!

Only things i might struggle with is fitting keto into my social Life just things like having dinner with friends an planned nights out .. I recon I can try and do keto 6 days a week .. I've done 12 days and will carb up tomorrow as I have a big party to go and want to

Let my hair down!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

So my last day of keto! Will looking forward to carb up day tomorrow

Anyone have any tips of good carbs? Low in fat? Just any tips as I don't want to ruin my hard work and want to do it properly


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I ate this lot for my carb up










I started with a banana then ate into this evey 2 hours until I finished it. I had a few fatty things like biscuit/doughnuts but I ate them last to replenish glycogen first without the fat slowing the rate down ect.










The bagels/soreen with honey and jam are immense when you've not eaten any sugar for 2 weeks!!! Trust me, get some of these and enjoy the whole bag/loaf without feeling guilty. I also used whey protein every 2 hours with my carbs. Non fat milk will be great for you!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> I ate this lot for my carb up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think if I ate all that I'd be sick! Altho there is a Ben and Jerrys ice cream parlour just around the corner which I will most definitely be stopping at today!

I take it it's important to train before I come out of keto and to weight myself

Today and tomorrow ?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Down in one! The sugar feels funny on my teeth and its sooo nice to have coffee ! I've only drank water for the last 12 days no other liquid!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> I ate this lot for my carb up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just came.

My carb up is tomorrow evening and I thought it was epic, then I saw your photos *bows*


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

added a journal to keep everything in one place!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/203507-my-journal-fitness-travels.html


----------



## racer2931 (Nov 25, 2012)

for the shake what liquid is used and how much? Also concerning the meal plans is this started in the morning and spaced evenly thru out the day?


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Add Title


----------



## racer2931 (Nov 25, 2012)

Meal #2: Shake: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ½ tablespoon of All Natural Peanut Butter (no sugar). What would I use as a liquid? something along the lines of Almond milk? and how much? also how far apart do you space meals?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Just a little update I'm now 8kg lighter! Been in keto 4 weeks with 3 carb up days and lost 6kg in that month...the other 2kg I lost before with training..but now serious keto and heavy training makes me 8kg lighter!  good start


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well done!


Thanks Kay it's good start for sure x


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Well done Hayley. Stick with it now and keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Just a little update I'm now 8kg lighter! Been in keto 4 weeks with 3 carb up days and lost 6kg in that month...the other 2kg I lost before with training..but now serious keto and heavy training makes me 8kg lighter!  good start


Very impressive, good work


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Well done Hayley. Stick with it now and keep up the good work:thumb:


I have one more week before I go to Sydney so this week will be an Extra push! I can still train in Sydney as there is a gym near my friends house which is $7 a week for casuals I think il

Struggle to keep in keto but I can generally eat healthy and try Nd not drink too much!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Add Title


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Stil a long way to go to get back to my former glory but it's a start and my jawline is loads better


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

The pic is me now and the second is me in feb it's starting to happen for sure


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

How many grams roughly will take u out of Keto!? is it around 30g?! if u go over does it harm massively?

Ive been doing pretty well i try and keep it under 15g and some days even under 10g a day altho today its a few more than 30 :/ x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

How many grams roughly will take u out of Keto!? is it around 30g?! if u go over does it harm massively?

Ive been doing pretty well i try and keep it under 15g and some days even under 10g a day altho today its a few more than 30 :/ x


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> How many grams roughly will take u out of Keto!? is it around 30g?! if u go over does it harm massively?
> 
> Ive been doing pretty well i try and keep it under 15g and some days even under 10g a day altho today its a few more than 30 :/ x


It depends a lot on activity level... if very active then you can eat more carbs and stay in ketosis, but if not exercising a lot and are pretty sedentary then keep carbs as low as absolutely possible.

You should be ok at 30g or less in any case.

As for the harm of coming out of ketosis, there isn't actually any detriment at all to fat burning but you might feel a bit [email protected], sluggish and tired similar to how some people feel in the adaption phase to ketosis when first starting the diet... or you might not even notice, is very variable between different people.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

dtlv said:


> It depends a lot on activity level... if very active then you can eat more carbs and stay in ketosis, but if not exercising a lot and are pretty sedentary then keep carbs as low as absolutely possible.
> 
> You should be ok at 30g or less in any case.
> 
> As for the harm of coming out of ketosis, there isn't actually any detriment at all to fat burning but you might feel a bit [email protected], sluggish and tired similar to how some people feel in the adaption phase to ketosis when first starting the diet... or you might not even notice, is very variable between different people.


I'm sure it's fine a had 2 cheeky beers today but that's all I've drank over Xmas I went to the gym this morning and I've actually lost weight !


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Plus I trained real hard this morning and burnt off 800+ cals x


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Good, sounds like it's all on track... if someone can keep a diet going over xmas then that's usually a very good sign for long term succss... keep it up!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Good, sounds like it's all on track... if someone can keep a diet going over xmas then that's usually a very good sign for long term succss... keep it up!


Thank u! I hav been doing really well so far manage to lose 8kg


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

actually make that 9kg  WOO


----------



## vanishing (Dec 31, 2012)

LMX your a legend, what a massive help. I'd be very interested in your help to set up a diet for myself but not really sure where to start. I'm new to the forum and looked at PM'ing you but it doesnt seem possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I was just wondering how long you should run keto for and if my body is going to get used to it?!

Started first 12 days then i carbed up ... for ive done 6days keto 7th day carb up for 4 weeks ..

Is my body likely to get used to the food im eating?!

Currently back in keto but trying to do 14 days before i carb up day and once alot of my weight has gone il start opening up my diet more

Just wondering if keto can be done lonng term or if i need to start mixing it up?!

Cheers


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

misshayley said:


> I was just wondering how long you should run keto for and if my body is going to get used to it?!
> 
> Started first 12 days then i carbed up ... for ive done 6days keto 7th day carb up for 4 weeks ..
> 
> ...


Do it for Aslong as it works. When it stops try cutting more calories.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Do it for Aslong as it works. When it stops try cutting more calories.


I can't really cut any less than 1200!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

misshayley said:


> I can't really cut any less than 1200!


Well just keep going with it til it stops working then if it stops up the cardio


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Well just keep going with it til it stops working then if it stops up the cardio


I just didn't know if I should do longer / shorter keto days or if my body will get used to it?

Has anyone else done it long term or fr a fairly long period


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've done keto for very long periods of time

1200 cals is prob a bit too low


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RACK said:


> I've done keto for very long periods of time
> 
> 1200 cals is prob a bit too low


It varies really but rarely above 1500 somedays I feel like eating more others I find it hard to fit in my meals x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How has the weight loss been so far on the diet?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RACK said:


> How has the weight loss been so far on the diet?


I've managed to lose 10 kg but training really well as well x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

misshayley said:


> I just didn't know if I should do longer / shorter keto days or if my body will get used to it?
> 
> Has anyone else done it long term or fr a fairly long period


I just think it depends on the individual if it stops working so if it ever does change it up


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> I just think it depends on the individual if it stops working so if it ever does change it up


If I was to change it I'd prob just eat more veg and add fruit and cut down on the fat


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

misshayley said:


> If I was to change it I'd prob just eat more veg and add fruit and cut down on the fat


At 1200 calories I think your body would need whatever fat you are getting for it to run on. Upping your cardio and see if that works and if it doesn't change the diet completely. I really don't think though if you are still losing weight steadily there's no point worrying about it, you're thinking into it too much


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> At 1200 calories I think your body would need whatever fat you are getting for it to run on. Upping your cardio and see if that works and if it doesn't change the diet completely. I really don't think though if you are still losing weight steadily there's no point worrying about it, you're thinking into it too much


I'm just trying to stay ahead really and getting more knowledge as wasn't sure if its something I can do long terms! It's been since mid nov and I'm still not board of it!

Fasted cardio then a low carb (3G) protein bar

Am meal 3eggs , salami or chorizo , cheese , spinach ..

Maybe some eggs or tuna in the arvo

Evening meal

Chicken 300g chorizo , feta or other cheese and spinach

And that's about all really I'd normally snack on some meat or cheese or nuts if I'm hungry

And I drink around 4-5 lts water a day!

Fasted cardio, training is good and I've just added spin classes and yoga so things are working pretty good


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Did 10 days of keto now a carb up day!

Can someone explain the benefits / importance of having a carb up day ? What does it actually do / mean?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Before and after keto photo lol


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Did 10 days of keto now a carb up day!
> 
> Can someone explain the benefits / importance of having a carb up day ? What does it actually do / mean?


Depends on your goals, I'm cutting with it right now, might only carb up once every two weeks as a treat more than anything.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=132598293&page=1


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

carb up in my non expert opinion just throws a spanner in your bodys works and re-starts metabolism


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Il have a look 

I can do longer but il prob want to drink maybe one night, I've done really well so far with stopping drinking


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Really struggling this week to stay on track, I haven't gone off but last 2 days feel like eating other stuff! Been doing keto since November and constantly eat the same breakfast lunch and dinner so may need to change things up a little or try get out of this mood I've created as I know it works!


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

misshayley said:


> I can live without carbs, not a problem.
> 
> Normally when im being strict i leave out carbs anyway, maybe the odd banana and sweet potato but thats all.
> 
> ...


I'm on a Keto diet at the moment and this is the basic plan:

Meal 1 - 100g Salami (2g carbs)

Meal 2 - Tesco Chicken and Bacon Sandwhich Filler 182 g (3g carbs) (high fat, but quite low in sat fat <3g)

Meal 3 - Salmon with veg and 1 tsb Rapeseed Oil

I have a shake in between each meal which is made up of 2 scoops of whey and 1 tsp Rapeseed Oil.

Comes in around 2000 cals with Protein around 170, Fat at 150 and Carbs around 40 (roughly)

Currently losing around 0.5 kgs a week.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Im really going to try and keep in keto for as long as possible ... ive lacked over the last 2 days and really need to give it any extra push! going to try keep under 10gs and i keto for 2 weeks!

WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Carb up day helps with thyroid and gives your metabolisim a boost but I don't think you should use it as an excuse to eat load of biscuits and crap, should still stick to clean carbs and mostly low GI carbs. One cheat meal would be ok where maybe you have some wine and dessert with a a meal of your choice. Some people find eating high sugar foods on the carb up day is good, you need to experiment with this. For me, I would feel bad after too much sugar and would rather eat proper food.

Carb up day/days are defo needed imo.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone can help me a little with my diet .. Keto..

It has really been working .. but i want to try and not have a carb up day for at least 10-14 days.. so just purely eating the best i can with nx to nothing carbs i want to keep it under 10g a day ... the only problem i may face is id like to drink only once a week ...

what ive been doing is having my carb up day when ive had a night out, kinda got it all over in one .. but now i want to push the diet a little harder but i may stil want to drink.. i dont have much time left in melbourne so im making the most of social things but still curbing the drinking ..

Does anyone else drink whist on this diet?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm Trying to be as strict as possible

This has been my diet for the last 3 days IF as well fasting from 10pm - 2pm


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

I've read IF and Keto isn't a good combo as they counter-act each other. Can't remember where I read it (maybe here) but just a heads up for you.

As long as you are 65% Fat, 30% Protein and 5% Carbs you are hitting Keto requirements. (From @lxm)


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> I've read IF and Keto isn't a good combo as they counter-act each other. Can't remember where I read it (maybe here) but just a heads up for you.
> 
> As long as you are 65% Fat, 30% Protein and 5% Carbs you are hitting Keto requirements. (From @lxm)


May have to get some more info on this

Any expects out there??


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

My diet has made me so miserable this week but trying to keep everything as low as possible I've actually been craving carbs and suga but kept it clean .

This is some harsh keto times


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

A diet that works is the one you can maintain. I've not done keto yet but from a research perspective im quite looking forward to trying it when cutting.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> A diet that works is the one you can maintain. I've not done keto yet but from a research perspective im quite looking forward to trying it when cutting.


I've managed to do well and keep it up but this week I've really cut down on the carbs and getting it around 1500 it's been rough !


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

I posted a Keto diet that you could follow within the last 10 posts. Just adjust it if you want to consume less calories. Can't go wrong. You could only have one scoop of protein in your shakes for example.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Currently back in keto and giving it another good run!

I always find I'm hungry tho .. Cuz I eat high fat it's always high cals so it doesn't leave much form for much more food! Maybe I should post my diet see if anyone can see any room for improvement!


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

misshayley said:


> Currently back in keto and giving it another good run!
> 
> I always find I'm hungry tho .. Cuz I eat high fat it's always high cals so it doesn't leave much form for much more food! Maybe I should post my diet see if anyone can see any room for improvement!


Yes, you should.

For example, I wouldn't eat the fetta cheese. That's like one-third of your total caloric intake. How about heavy whipping cream? Or peanut butter ball, ...

Where are the veggies in your diet by the way? You don't want constipation, are you?

You should eat some apples (9 gram per day), strawberries (4 gram per day), lettuce (10 gram) and green beans (11 gram).

Here's a link to the classic keto diet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenic_diet#Classic


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Johny85 said:


> Yes, you should.
> 
> For example, I wouldn't eat the fetta cheese. That's like one-third of your total caloric intake. How about heavy whipping cream? Or peanut butter ball, ...
> 
> ...


thanks for the advise ik post properly over the weekend so we can discuss x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank u keto definitely looking better!


----------

